# convicts and angels?????



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Has anyone here successfully kept angels and convicts??? I have had cons with an assortment of fish in the past and never had any problems even when breeding, I never had angels till now though and for some reason I really love my cons, so I would like to get a few more so Im curious. Any opinions, and please I know what the theory is which is why Im asking about personal experience, Thanks.*c/p*


----------



## mpskittles (Aug 18, 2009)

he'd more than likely nip the fins off ur angel... or worse


----------

